
Ask HN: What is the most novel program you saw? - mrwnmonm
i am talking about the source code of course, not what the program does
======
Artlav
Define "novel" please?

Unless the code is i an unusual language, i can't quite think of anything that
would fit the common definition of that word.

~~~
mrwnmonm
i mean the solution itself is like an art

